# What is this bump?!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom's poodle Henry came over for a visit today. I haven't seen him for about 2 weeks as I recently moved into my own house with my fiance. I thought I'd go ahead and trim Henry's toenails while he was here. As I was doing his toenails, I noticed this bizarre orange growth protruding from in between his two toes. Any idea what this could be? It's very freaky..


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It could be something benign (older dogs get weird lumps and bumps). It could also be an inbedded foxtail (but that would likely hurt him) or a cancer (which would not hurt him) or a dried up tick hanging on or a benign cyst. Vet should be able to figure it out, but being inbetween his toes like that could be a concern for cancer (poodles do get toe cancers). Better safe than sorry. I would take him and have it checked.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, Outwest. Mils has had an interdigital cyst before and it freaked me out too. I only found it when I was shaving her foot and it started bleeding everywhere and the spot swelled up. The tan thing protruding from in between his toes really freaks me out! I am going to tell my mom to do Epsom soaks for a couple of days to see if it improves and we'll get him to the vet this week.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

My great dane had something that looked like that that was growing out over one of her back toenails. Vet said it wasn't anything to worry about as it wasnt very big and wasnt bleeding or bothering her. But she had another on he forearm that would bleed occasionly and she would bite it and he cut it off --it was benign --she was 10 yrs old at the time....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Turned out to be a tick. A big, fat, engorged one!

Frustrating, actually. I've only been moved out of my parents' house for a couple of weeks. My mom mentioned that she was at the dog park in a woodsy area with Henry. I told her there are lots of ticks and that I'd buy some Frontline and drop it off at her house. I did that right away so it would be waiting when she got home. 

Turns out she decided not to put it on him. :/ Hopefully this tick did not carry any diseases!

It's been hard handing over Henry to my mom. He is her dog but when I moved back from Chicago 3 years ago and bought my two poodles, I sorta took over his care just because it made more sense with me caring for my two dogs. My mom is a wonderful dog owner. But she just doesn't inspect them like I do. She hasn't taken him to a groomer or vet since I moved in 3 years ago (I have). He had 2 days worth of eye crusties (I pick them off as soon as they form! ), the infection on his nose has returned (he gets skin infections...starting to sound like he likely has environmental allergies as an underlying cause), and he had this big 'ol tick on his foot. Had a few tangles too.  I brushed him, washed his feet, removed the tick, clipped and ground his nails, cleaned and put neosporin on his nose, bagged a week of raw food for him, and returned him to my mom. It's hard not having this dog as my own!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm glad it was just a tick. You're probably all stressed right now. Keep helping her with Henry.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Called it!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL, well, even if it wasn't a dried up tick, it was a tick. Glad you got it out- yuck! Mine has gotten ticks because I insist on walking in the foothills. I spend time looking all over her when we return. Maybe we should give it up, but the dogs love those outdoorsy walks. We don't go through the bushes anymore, though. The one time we did, she had a bunch of ticks! I hate ticks.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm surprised he wasn't licking it. Vegas had one of these stuck between his toes, it may have been there for two days. I saw him licking his foot last night and dug in to see why. I'm sure he's very relieved it was out. Was there evidence Henry had been licking his feet?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Frontline always keeps the ticks from having the chance to feast very long before dying. With the prevalence of Lyme and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever this year
I get worried. Being engorged and alive worries me particularly because it means it was on him for several days. Longer than the 30 hour or so window between the time a tick attaches and the time a disease is transmitted. I'm sure he is fine, but after what happened to Tony when he had Rocky mountain I really get scared of ticks that have been attached for longer than a day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm surprised he wasn't licking it. Vegas had one of these stuck between his toes, it may have been there for two days. I saw him licking his foot last night and dug in to see why. I'm sure he's very relieved it was out. Was there evidence Henry had been licking his feet?


I don't know if he was licking. I dont live with Henry anymore so I just saw him when my mom me for coffee with the wedding planner. I told her I'd take Henry, let him say hi to my doggies and then being him back over to her house. I brought him home and started doing his nails right away and that's when I noticed the tick.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for posting this and for the photo. I have never seen a tick on a dog, and I would definately have not know what that was.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

this year will be tough for a lot of us because we had such a mild winter. i've already got my dogs on flea preventative and heartworm meds too. mosquitos will be bad here 

poor henry will need a lot of sleepovers with his buddies!


----------

